# Monster Military explore in Glucestershire



## Newage (Jan 20, 2009)

what a day we have over the last weekend, me and Cockney boy planed a trip to Gloucestershire to try and take in as much WW2 and cold war sites as poss.
As usual I packed the old 4X4 up with maps, DSLR stuff, coffee and 1 packet of cookies, well you've got to eat something, also to give Cockney boy a break I took the standard Groove Armada CD out of the player and replaced it with Black Ice by AC/DC.
All was set apart from the fact that I forgot to pack a spoon for my coffee. so off we went..

The first site to get a visit was the former RAF Windrush (Cockney boy says we are looking for a sign that says Windrush camp, I said we passed that way back, time for a 4X4 U turn right there and then on the A40, Job done).

RAF Windrush was a flying training unit part of 23 Grp.







The control tower has been restored





Next to the control tower is a pill box with a Anti aircraft placement in the middle some people think it might be the battle HQ.






Inside the pillbox






In the woods is the generator room






and next to this is a prefab stanton shelter






After a bit more of a look round it was time to head off to Stoke orchard, once we made it through the worst sign posted town in the world (Cheltenham).
The first thing we wanted to see was the V shape sea gull trench as neither of us had seen one up close.






This is only a 2 segment seagull trench not the full 4 segment W shape. The enterance ways are filled in but a slide and a drop and you get in through the firing slots.






Next, right down the road about 300 meters is Stoke Orchard ROC post it had been burnt out but a few things still remain inside.
















At this point I said to Cockney boy that although I had been sitting on top of the enterance shaft having a crafty smoke lots of people driving by had looked but no one had stopped, Cockney boy said that it might just be the camo jacket and the hard hat, makes me look like a terrorist. I went back down to take a few more pictures and when I came back out guess what some one had stopped and was in full chat mode with Cockney boy, the guy say so you going to have a look at the Battle HQ............

WHAT BATTLE HQ......

That one just over there..






so after a walk back over the railway bridge we came across this, Oh joy my first proper battle HQ.

The land owner has dug out the enterance way so you can get in, there is some water on the floor but not much.






Inside, looking at the escape ladder and then inside the top cupola.
















Next to the place of many chimneys, I'll leave this out for now as it's not part of the WW2, cold war theme.
So back in the car and off to find a few more ROC posts, I just love driving round and round small lanes looking for ROC post.So off we set trying to find the Northleach post.

Hit the breaks, Reverse back up the road, Cockney boy is starting to panic whats going on.???
Over there in that field.

What

Over there

Where

Over there

How the hell did you see that wile you were driving says Cockney boy, I'v got bunker shaped eyeballs.
So a 10 minit treck across a field and we came upon Northleach ROC post.

















The post is also burnt out but there are still bits and bobs in there, like the 20+ road signes I just love what you find in these places. So once back on the surface Cockney boy say the light is going and I only like taking pictures in good light.
So what bunkers are dark anyway and you take lots of pics inside. OK says Cockney boy lets go find one more. We had a map and the directions for the next one at poulton near Fairford. This post is next to the road it has parking and a new metal gate. And it's in very good nick.











There is a large pile of old photo paper still in the post from the survey meter





The post details are still on the wall.





Well after a cup of coffee and a quick cookie for dinner, it was time to head home, a good day indeed.
Sorry for the long post and well done if you made it this far.

Thanks for looking
Newage & Cockney boy


----------



## MaBs (Jan 20, 2009)

Good pictures! Must have been a busy day!


----------



## smiffy (Jan 20, 2009)

Now thats what you would call a 'grand tour' I reckons ! 
Excellent mooch...great stuff!..
Hey what about the AA battery up on Robinswood Hill (I think its that hill anyways!) or Little Rissington ? Hey don't matter ..thats for the next trip ! Good stuff mate!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 20, 2009)

Excellent stuff, Newage. Great to see more photos of the seagull trench and brilliant luck regarding the Battle HQ...the God of Urbex must have been smiling upon you! 
Cheers


----------



## DigitalNoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice, looks like a good day out mate. I found that Battle HQ on google earth, always fancied checking it out. Well done.


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 20, 2009)

Great report mate and the write up made me laugh too! But...you eat your coffee with a spoon?


----------



## Newage (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.
Oh and if you only knew how much coffee I get through...........

I'v put a lot more pictures up on FlickR from the day

Cheers Newage

http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 20, 2009)

Top effort chaps! 

Enjoyed looking through all ya pics. That last ROC Post is indeed in good condition -one of the best I've seen. Looked pretty dry too!

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## chelle (Jan 20, 2009)

*Good stuff fella*

I must admit,ROC posts dont exactly do things for me,but I really enjoyed your style of report...the 2 burnt out posts were finally rewarded by a good one and deservedly so...

regards
Stu


----------



## Jimspeed13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Good work nice wright up better then paragraph after paragraph of wrords, makes the explore more interesting good picks too.


----------



## undeterredham (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice work man, good finds with the ROC posts. All the ones near me seem to be demolished/filled in. boooo


----------



## clebby (Feb 5, 2009)

Newage said:


> After a bit more of a look round it was time to head off to Stoke orchard, once we made it through the worst sign posted town in the world (Cheltenham).



:icon_evil How dare you say that about Cheltenham  

Did you see the NCB Coal Research Establishment while you were at Stoke Orchard?


----------



## Newage (Feb 6, 2009)

H
Yes we did have a quick look, but not enough time in the day to see it all.

Cheers Newage


----------

